# Does anyone else get a weird feeling when thinking about the future?



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

When I think about the future and the passing of time, I get his weird feeling. It is kind of hard to describe. Does anyone else know what I am talking about?

It would be nice if someone could help me figure this out.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

Hmmm, when I think about the future.... I don't really feel anything. I suppose it depends on what type of future I'm thinking about. If I'm thinking about my children in the future then I have the warm and fuzzies and visualize them happy, healthy, beautiful, brilliant and leading the most perfect life ever... 

When I think about our government and the future... I sometimes get indigestion or frustration... it's either or really

When I think about me in the future... well, I don't really think about me in the future all that much but when I do, it's usually to plan things I need to accomplish or figure out the best solution to a path. 

When I think about my career in the future... it's usually big picture career moving type of stuff which makes me feel excited 

When I think about my parents in the future... I feel concern and love. I know one day they won't be with me anymore. 

When I think about possible alien invasions... I'm intrigued :tongue:

So what topic are you thinking about that creates this mysterious feeling you have...


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Jinxies said:


> So what topic are you thinking about that creates this mysterious feeling you have...


Nothing in particular, just the movement of time from the beginning of the day to the end, or the beginning of the year to the end. I just get this weird feeling my gut. It's not a positive or negative feeling either. It is impossible for me to prolong the feeling.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Jinxies said:


> When I think about our government and the future... I sometimes get indigestion or frustration... it's either or really.


You made a funny. :laughing:

@Chinchilla
Maybe you're neural network is meshing with the fabric of space-time...psychic powers activate!

On a more serious note, who knows? Maybe it's feelings of anxiety or powerlessness. It's hard to predict anything that happens in our personal lives.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

holloko said:


> You made a funny. :laughing:


Only on Fridays.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

holloko said:


> You made a funny. :laughing:
> 
> @Chinchilla
> Maybe you're neural network is meshing with the fabric of space-time...psychic powers activate!
> ...



This has happened sense a young age, and I have never had anxiety problems. It doesn't feel like anxiety. It's almost the type of feeling you get when you think about the whole universe, and how large it is, but different.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Sometimes, I think I know what you mean in a different way. If I try to think about the fact of everything else that is happening everywhere in the universe _right now_ while this (whatever) is happening to me, I get a very odd feeling. I have no way of describing how it feels or what it is though.:crazy:


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

7wonders said:


> Sometimes, I think I know what you mean in a different way. If I try to think about the fact of everything else that is happening everywhere in the universe _right now_ while this (whatever) is happening to me, I get a very odd feeling. I have no way of describing how it feels or what it is though.:crazy:


 
oh you are such a wierdo :tongue:


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

7wonders said:


> Sometimes, I think I know what you mean in a different way. If I try to think about the fact of everything else that is happening everywhere in the universe _right now_ while this (whatever) is happening to me, I get a very odd feeling. I have no way of describing how it feels or what it is though.:crazy:


Good, it's not just me. Thinking about what will change in the time period also causes the feeling for me.


----------



## Cinnamon (May 28, 2010)

Yeah! Like backwards nostalgia....  but not... Is it a good feeling or a bad feeling for you? Or a mediumish feeling?


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon said:


> Yeah! Like backwards nostalgia....  but not... Is it a good feeling or a bad feeling for you? Or a mediumish feeling?


It's mediumish, leaning on good. Backwards nostalgia a good description. The opposite of yearning for the past, and past feelings.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm, like deja vu in the forward?!


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

7wonders said:


> Hmmm, like deja vu in the forward?!


Nope, not feeling like I know the future.

Just feeling like you know how time passes, but not quite knowing. :crying: Actually maybe you are right in a way.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Chinchilla said:


> This has happened sense a young age, and I have never had anxiety problems. It doesn't feel like anxiety. It's almost the type of feeling you get when you think about the whole universe, and how large it is, but different.


This thread is throwing me back to when I was reading the Hitchhiker's Guild to the Galaxy a decade ago. I can't remember where I read it (?maybe the first book?) but Adams basically says that if anyone could mentally imagine (in Aristotle's sense of the word) the universe in it's entirety at a given moment...then the universe would collapse and restart because somebody figured it all out :laughing:


----------



## Cinnamon (May 28, 2010)

Mmmm, I think I know what you mean. It's quite a good feeling, I think. It can be daunting, but also an incentive. :mellow:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have been thinking about reality and the universe for all my life so far. And the more I feel I understand the less possible it becomes to put it in words. 
It becomes like an imageless image. Using the term picture or image is only a metaphor for what I perceive.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I know what you're talking about, Chinchilla. I know how indescribable that feeling gets. It's insane.

I made a thread about it, here, but it doesn't make much sense either:

What the hell am I feeling?

I hope it's similar... I might be way off.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

thewindlistens said:


> I think I know what you're talking about, Chinchilla. I know how indescribable that feeling gets. It's insane.
> 
> I made a thread about it, here, but it doesn't make much sense either:
> 
> ...


Yes and no, mine doesn't hold that much emotion, it's just a simple second of it, and it's gone. Just a feeling.

It does have the indescribable factor.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

What kind of feeling?
A feeling of impending doom?


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> What kind of feeling?
> A feeling of impending doom?


Nope. Read above.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

For me time is moving too fast, and I don't like the cycle of night and day.. but at the same time, it is also moving too slowly (when thinking about the future). I am in antiicipation


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Feeling's of awe about our existence in time and that we only believe we know what it is while we phantom the mysteries that surround us as we gravitate towards answers that are sometimes within our grasp but yet seem so far away
Not for sure what you mean by weird feeling's but I think I understand kinda what you mean...


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

Chinchilla said:


> Nothing in particular, just the movement of time from the beginning of the day to the end, or the beginning of the year to the end. I just get this weird feeling my gut. It's not a positive or negative feeling either. It is impossible for me to prolong the feeling.


A few months ago, I had the weirdest epiphany while looking at a quarter. I had the image of this ancient coin in my mind.









It looks so clunky and primitive. I thought of how my shiny, new quarter would one day seem the same way. I thought of how things are so transient and how they can always improve but never reach an absolute peak of perfection.

Sometimes, I think I am in the wrong century.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

You mean when you get this horrible sensation immediately before a squeezing pain in the pit of the stomach - so bad you feel as though you may expel vomitus, coupled with a slight dizziness, disorientation and a ringing in the ears?



Nah!


----------



## _nevaeh (Dec 20, 2010)

OH MY GOD, I KNOW *EXACTLY* WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. it's seriously an indescribable feeling, it's the craziest thing in the world. i haven't done it in a while , i used to do it occasionally when i was younger, it takes ALOT of concentration, for me atleast and it's hard to get into that state of mind. it's like a trance almost. for me i think about how strange it is that i'm ME, i can say and do anything i want, and how weird and mysterious everything about the universe is. it's prbably the coolest feeling i've ever experienced in the world, besides being high. it's basically a high for me. it's just awesome but i haven't tried doing it in AGES! i'm so happy someone else (ithink) understands that feeling cuz i have noooo idea how to put it into words without sounding insanee haha.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm. This thread aroused me. Continue.


----------



## johncasper87 (Feb 24, 2011)

wowww its so weird i have been thinking similar to this for years (specially when im high) let me know if this is the same feeling..usally it starts i picture where im standing or what room im in..and what will be there 100 or 1000 years from now..then ill start thinking about things like the diffrent familys and people that will one day live where i do now..siting in there rooms the same way i am..i usally start to freack out at this point..i start thinking about how pointless this time era(any for that matter) is, and then i see life in a time line..and example" i see a grown adult,maybe in a house or outside.. then i get sudden images of him in the jesus era, then i picture him in maybe a roman era, then in a western up to our modern era..and how its the same person(or soul) just in diffrent generations.." its weird..the feeling is very unusual, and generally at the time its happening a very negative experience for me lol i almost feel pointless..like life itself is very pointless, and unessassary..and human are just liveinng the same lives over and over..is this at all what you think of or feel??


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

For me it is mainly caused by trying to comprehend what it will feel like in a day, or a week... or even in a year. It's like a mind leap. I still can't find a way to describe it. It might only occur in Ns...


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, this post came back from the past. 
Speaking of which, a second look at this thread reminds me of harmonic periodicity. If your consciousness perceives the passage of time (as you called it) as a string of events interspersed with familiar faces, smells, events, emotions, etc. then there is always this vague sense of repetition on a minute scale. The concept is usually attributed to prophesy and 'feeling' time. I believe that it synchronizes well with A.D. Fokker's Unison-Vector: "a musical interval which is small enough that it can be disregarded (possibly due to tempering), thereby setting up an equivalence relationship in the tonespace"
You be the judge. Life is like Burgeson's idea of the spacio-temporal worm - life and time are pressed and folded together in multiple compressed dimensions...


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

holloko said:


> Wow, this post came back from the past.
> If your consciousness perceives the passage of time (as you called it) as a string of events interspersed with familiar faces, smells, events, emotions, etc. then there is always this vague sense of repetition on a minute scale. The concept is usually attributed to prophesy and 'feeling' time.


 That is actually how I perceive time... I always thought everyone perceived it that way.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Huh, now this topic reminded me of something really really annoying.
I often am minding my business and then this Déjà vu happens. It usually occurs as if I have prior knowledge of the moments happening next like reliving a memory but that is not what makes it a special but it comes with a longer predication than just immediate moment. It comes with a flash on what my friends will say to me the next time they call to me or what the next cover of the comic book I buy will have. little things.
But the sensation I get is the worst: inevitability. I know from that moment on that what ever i saw will happen and I try to change it a little by doing something off - character but come up with nothing. And worst thing is when this déjà vu actually foretells me things like my phone being about to ring, not like I am actually answering the phone but looking back to it in memories.

I even formulated a theory that perhaps in the future I manage to reach a lifetime so long that I live to see time travel technology and use it to transverse time. And these moments are memories flowing over. (quantum state of atoms perhaps making two identical atoms to share properties and architecture of both instances of the same atoms in parallel presence of time)
Also it could explain my general ease when looking forward in time with humanity's fate in mind. As if I knew it is going to turn OK.
Often I think I should REALLY need to start to pay attention to lottery lines but my numeric memory is so shit that I do not think it would help. Funny thing is I could swear I remember doing certain pieces of artwork I have never done before.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Perhaps what you are feeling is the sense of simply not knowing. If you are reading a book for instance, you are certain there will some conclusion to the story. If you are writing a book, you either have an idea as to how the story will progress and end...if you don't, you have what some would define as writer's block. When it comes to the future, the type of future in time, while we are living; whether its 1 week down the road or 10 lifetimes we know there is no possible way to know how it will end. Same with the vastness of the universe. Althought similar, there is no emotional humanity to it...but we still do not know it's boundries or conclusion. If I think of life 500 years down the road, I bet I get the same feeling as you. It's neither positive or negative...it's just unknown. I get that same feeling when I think of the reality that I'll be 80 years old someday...it's unknown. In the end, I get past it all by accepting the fact the future will be what it will be.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Chinchilla said:


> When I think about the future and the passing of time, I get his weird feeling. It is kind of hard to describe. Does anyone else know what I am talking about?


Hmm. Nope, sure don't. A little more information about said feeling would help. Is it a feeling of inspiration? Or regret? Of sadness or loss or happiness or excitement? 

Or are you talking about the ominous doom of humanity? That isn't a feeling, that is called knowing. Everything dies eventually.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Hmm. Nope, sure don't. A little more information about said feeling would help. Is it a feeling of inspiration? Or regret? Of sadness or loss or happiness or excitement?
> 
> Or are you talking about the ominous doom of humanity? That isn't a feeling, that is called knowing. Everything dies eventually.


I don't know if I could justify it as being an emotion. Maybe it's astonishment mixed with confusion? 

Ask me specific questions and I could possibly elaborate.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Chinchilla said:


> Ask me specific questions and I could possibly elaborate.


Hmm. I don't know, you tell me, it's your thread...


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Hmm. I don't know, you tell me, it's your thread...


 I don't know what information you need to know. 

One thing I could say is it is almost like your heart skipping a beat, but inside the brain.


----------

